

Marissa Mayer is too Busy to Lock Her iPhone - techinsidr
http://www.securityweek.com/yahoo-ceo-marissa-mayer-too-busy-lock-her-smartphone

======
6cxs2hd6
Senior managers are the worst when it comes to security. "I'm exempted because
I'm too busy/important."

I suppose you could argue it matters less above a certain level. Because the
CEO is often surrounded by an entourage. And instead of the device being left
behind in a taxi or airline, it's a private limo or private jet. Even so, the
danger zone is when the CEO spends some time living like a normal person.

